# Favoring a leg?



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi everyone. I took my chi boy pup(5 months old) for a walk yesterday. I accidentally stepped on his rear foot when he was walking under me. He yelped but overall seemed fine. He ran up 3 flights of stairs to our apartment with me and acted normal all night. Then we started a play session. He was on top of me when i was laying on the floor and he fell off backwards and I guess landed a bit funny. He walked 3 legged for a couple minutes but started walking normally right away. He is even running but I notice if he has to hop off a pillow or off the couch he favors his foot a bit. I checked it out, none of his joints seem swollen, his foot doesn't seem swollen at all, he has no painful reactions he lets me touch and bend his joints foot, knee and ankle without any resistance and no crying.

He still eats, plays, runs, stands on his hind legs and seems generally happy but I am really a huge worry wart. Do you think an immediate vet visit is in order or do you think I can wait it out for a few days to see if he stops favoring that foot? I'm so scared I hurt my boy by stepping on his foot and playing a bit too rough with him.


----------



## Aust Chi Mumma (Sep 15, 2010)

Fiddle does a similar thing. She will pick up her back left leg and skip a few steps before using it again. I kept an eye on it for any change or increase in how often she does it, and recently I noticed she was doing it alot more. Worried about LP I took her to the vet - Thankfully her knee caps are good.

Ask the vet to show you how to (basically) check the knees. I regularly check the range of movement of the girls legs, by gently taking the limb through regular motions.


----------



## intuition (Jan 19, 2011)

Not quite the same situations, but salem started that, he would walk on 4, run on 4, but when he trotted ( horse term i don't know what dogs do LOL ) he used 3. I took him to the vet and the doctor found a bit of arthritis in that knee. since he was 2 or 3 at the time i was like huh? but turned out he had lyme disease. which apparently gets checked by the same type as heart worm scared me to death when they walked in with it and said its positive. but anyway the arthriitis was caused fromt eh lyme disease. not saying its lyme disease,, but maybe arthritis.

although i just looked and your pup is only 5 months, probably not that. but a good thing to know anyway so i'll post it anyway LOL. My mutts both had lyme disease because i didn't know the signs ( they were both on frontline, but i was in the capitol of tick country in the US, so )


----------



## gBOYsc2 (Feb 6, 2011)

Interesting information. Thanks for the replies. I think I was just being a super worry wart. They are so small and delicate it causes me to worry. He is fine now. EVerything seems completely normal now. I think his foot was just sore from me stepping on it or from landing funny while playing. I try to be extra careful now when playing with him.


----------

